# Netflix 'Sexy Beasts': A furry dating show?



## Simo (Jun 24, 2021)

I've been seeing a lot of talk about this new show, and wanted to see what everyfur thought about it...to me...it looks pretty much like uncanny valley 

Might be good for a few laughs, but sheesh...could use better/cuter costuming.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1407669844594642948


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jun 24, 2021)

I agree, most are uncanny. The panda one is decent, but still not the best. They did really go for the beast aspect, but sexy? Eughghgnnnnn.... no

What is uncanny is how it forms over the human facial structure with the 'beast' and looks worse than the sum of it's parts.

Though I might watch if the show did fursuits instead 8P


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 24, 2021)

Holy shit, that is some terrifying imagery.


----------



## Mambi (Jun 24, 2021)

MadKiyo said:


> I agree, most are uncanny. The panda one is decent, but still not the best. They did really go for the beast aspect, but sexy? Eughghgnnnnn.... no
> 
> What is uncanny is how it forms over the human facial structure with the 'beast' and looks worse than the sum of it's parts.
> 
> Though I might watch if the show did fursuits instead 8P



Watch the show's behind the scenes and interviews and you'll quickly see "sexy" or even moderately attractive isn't a part of their plan on purpose. 

They WANT the masks to look "weird and unsettling", so the personality shows through. They'd use a paper bag with graffiti if it wasn't so awkward. In essence, they are perpetuating the idea that "furry=freak", so didn't even try to make them appealing in any way. 

In the masked singer, the costumes are supposed to look elabourate and theatrical if anything, but here? Cover the face and see if anyone's uncomfortable.


----------



## Troj (Jun 24, 2021)

Uncanny, yes, but--credit where credit is due--the prosthetics are very well done!

I always wonder how people tolerate makeup and other crap on their face, though. I imagine I'd find it hot and distracting, and it'd probably detract from the quality of my date.

I'd also seriously question the notion that these prosthetics radically disguise people's physical attributes, because things like physical build, overall face shape, and race can still be easily inferred. The contestants _at least_ know that they aren't dating a FATTY OH NO or someone with a physical disability.

Anywho, I reckon normies definitely aren't allowed to mock furries if they dig the Masked Singer or this show.


----------



## kelliegator (Jun 25, 2021)

I've seen the trailer and I wish I could unsee that fucking shit. That dolphin lady is going to give me nightmares for the rest of my fucking life.


----------



## MatchaDog (Jun 25, 2021)

Honestly when I saw it, it reminded me of dnd creatures. It's so weirdly realistic. The most strange portion of the trailer was definitely the clip of them attempting to kiss through all that makeup. However I might just watch it out of curiosity - it's so strange that I'm a little intrigued.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jun 25, 2021)

N i g h t m a r e
F u e l

And yeah, definitely not helping our public image. Thanks Netflix.


----------



## Kumali (Jun 25, 2021)

Just in from Slate: https://slate.com/culture/2021/06/sexy-beasts-netflix-dating-show-furry-reaction.html


----------



## Starbeak (Jun 25, 2021)

I'd say this should have been good with fursuits (Maybe even Mascot-eske costumes) then go to a headless lounge for the reveal at the end of the episode or series_ (or off camera)_

Not into dating shows though but seeing the trailer to this gives me all of the creeps.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 25, 2021)

Major respect to the artists and designers for these people. It may seem odd, but still, it's super impressive.


----------



## Kinguyakki (Jun 25, 2021)

It's. . .weird.  I get the idea behind it, it's not so much "furry" as just weird costumes, some of which happen to be animals.  I just don't like dating shows, so I'm going to skip this one.


----------



## Simo (Jun 26, 2021)

Kumali said:


> Just in from Slate: https://slate.com/culture/2021/06/sexy-beasts-netflix-dating-show-furry-reaction.html


You beat me to posting this!

It's nice to see that a fairly major news/arts/culture site took the time to interview an actual furry about what they thought of the show; have seen similar stories over at Daily Kos, so at least furs are gaining traction and a sympathetic ear on some news/commentary outlets.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 26, 2021)

Gonna skip this one too.


----------



## Kumali (Jun 26, 2021)

They need to have Extreme Turbo Smash provide the soundtrack. 






(What, you've never heard of Extreme Turbo Smash? What the hell is the matter with you?)


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jun 26, 2021)

kelliegator said:


> I've seen the trailer and I wish I could unsee that fucking shit. That dolphin lady is going to give me nightmares for the rest of my fucking life.


So uncanny and terrorific....

I don't even need to watch the video >~<


----------



## Lexiand (Jun 26, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1407825751081205767


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 26, 2021)

I mean, I would presume furries would date just like anyone else in a fandom and share common interests, do we really need a dating show for this sort of thing?


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jun 26, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I mean, I would presume furries would date just like anyone else in a fandom and share common interests, do we really need a dating show for this sort of thing?


From what I've gathered it's a show about normies putting massive amounts of prosthetics on so they all look weird af, meaning looks are bypassed when it comes to choosing partners.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 26, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> From what I've gathered it's a show about normies putting massive amounts of prosthetics on so they all look weird af, meaning looks are bypassed when it comes to choosing partners.



Huh, honestly if my girlfriend wasn't a Sonic fan I'd just keep it to myself, if she is well then I could make her a character or something. I feel like furries need to go more mainstream and not try to get special shows like this. Then again, I'm pretty sure these are not actual furries.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jun 26, 2021)

While these are technically anthropomorphized animals, they aren't furry. They aren't distinctly animals in an anthro form, they human/animal combination.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 26, 2021)

I feel like people are overlooking the point that this is intended as entertainment. At the end of the day, they're getting paid to (pretend) date.

Not sure why furries feel the need to assume anything with an animal head/avatar belongs to/represents them.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 26, 2021)

I want a gameshow where we can all be our Sonic Oc's and go stop Dr.Eggman, tragic.


----------



## Pomorek (Jun 27, 2021)

For me it's plain to see that these masks (well, vast majority of them) aren't really meant to be cutesy but rather weird on purpose, so criticizing them for being uncanny is mistargeted: they're _supposed_ to be uncanny. 

Overall, with my love for all things bizarre, this could have been an interesting show to watch, if I was into watching TV to begin with (but I'm not).


----------



## Rayd (Jun 27, 2021)

the masks are supposed to look weird. it's the entire purpose of the show. i wouldn't necessarily describe it as furry either just because animal masks are involved. but maybe that's just me.


----------



## Pomorek (Jun 27, 2021)

Rayd said:


> i wouldn't necessarily describe it as furry either just because animal masks are involved


True. I think that the furry community is "appropriating" this show too much, while it is only tangentially related, if at all. 

But about the whole concept, this can actually work. For a very long time, before we dared to even have a live chat, me and the girl who would eventually marry me saw each other as just two yeen avatars on the internet. But already from the start I could tell that our personalities are clicking together very well.


----------



## CaitlinSnowLeopard (Jun 27, 2021)

The costumes themselves are uncanny, and deliberately so, but am I the only one who thought it was cute when the scarecrow guy told the dolphin lady that he liked her fin? Kind of sweet of him to compliment her appearance even if it isn't how she "actually" looks. I'll probably still be skipping this show, but the sentiment and idea behind it is at least interesting.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jun 28, 2021)

Simo said:


> I've been seeing a lot of talk about this new show, and wanted to see what everyfur thought about it...to me...it looks pretty much like uncanny valley
> 
> Might be good for a few laughs, but sheesh...could use better/cuter costuming.
> 
> ...


Guess the recent Cats movie failed to give humanity a lesson, did it? :3


----------



## Ratt Carry (Jun 28, 2021)

Rayd said:


> the masks are supposed to look weird. it's the entire purpose of the show. i wouldn't necessarily describe it as furry either just because animal masks are involved. but maybe that's just me.


I'm glad someone said it. Not everything with a semblance of an animal means it's directly catering to a niche fandom no one in this business gives a fuck about.


----------



## Troj (Jun 28, 2021)

CaitlinSnowLeopard said:


> The costumes themselves are uncanny, and deliberately so, but am I the only one who thought it was cute when the scarecrow guy told the dolphin lady that he liked her fin? Kind of sweet of him to compliment her appearance even if it isn't how she "actually" looks. I'll probably still be skipping this show, but the sentiment and idea behind it is at least interesting.



I thought that was cute, too. From a psych standpoint, I wonder how long it would take for the people to integrate aspects of their costume into their self-schema, and if the contestants basically see each other as their alter egos.

Also, I chortled at the beaver saying "ass first, personality second." A misogynistic chud beaver just strikes me as funny somehow. I pictured him slapping his tail to catcall.


----------



## Lexiand (Jun 28, 2021)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> Guess the recent Cats movie failed to give humanity a lesson, did it? :3


Legit what I said to someone else on telegram.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 28, 2021)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> Guess the recent Cats movie failed to give humanity a lesson, did it? :3


Box office: Loss of 70 million. 

Some ideas are better stuck in your deluded head.


----------



## Raever (Jun 28, 2021)

I hate it and I've only seen 4 seconds of the trailer you linked. It's far too...uncanny, as you said.
I can't look at it, it's almost painful.



Stray Cat Terry said:


> Guess the recent Cats movie failed to give humanity a lesson, did it? :3



This is the perfect description of it.


----------



## Kinguyakki (Jul 4, 2021)

I really don't see this as "furries." 

The Masked Singer is more "furry" than this.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 4, 2021)

I find this very counter-productive. Isn't the goal of furries to prove their legitimacy and to try to get people to accept them? This is just painting a big target on the fandom. I mean, the Sonic fandom used to be like this but there's a lot of us who just want to enjoy our fandom and not be so crazy.


----------



## Ratt Carry (Jul 4, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Isn't the goal of furries to prove their legitimacy and to try to get people to accept them?


no


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 4, 2021)

Ratt Carry said:


> no



So furries like the stigma?


----------



## Ratt Carry (Jul 4, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> So furries like the stigma?


The fact that they bring it onto themselves so often might affirm that. But that's not at all what I was implying.

First of all, this...


Ratt Carry said:


> I'm glad someone said it. Not everything with a semblance of an animal means it's directly catering to a niche fandom no one in this business gives a fuck about.


If any of you in here think for a second that a single producer of this show had _furries_ in their mind in any capacity, you're full of shit. None of the 40 year old moms watching this is going to go to KF or 4Chan or Lulz or whatever site furries have nightmares about to rip on the fandom because someone on this show wore an uncanny dolphin mask.

But my main point is that furries don't need to prove any sort of "legitimacy", whatever the fuck that even entails. There's no "goal" to any nerd hobby other than having fun with likeminded people within your community.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 4, 2021)

Ratt Carry said:


> The fact that they bring it onto themselves so often might affirm that. But that's not at all what I was implying.
> 
> First of all, this...
> 
> ...



Maybe I believe in a thing called "moderation" in a fandom, but hey.


----------



## Ratt Carry (Jul 4, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Maybe I believe in a thing called "moderation" in a fandom, but hey.


I mean sure, but if you're going on the tangent of wanting the fandom to be "taken seriously" it's kind of a vain gesture and not really the point of a hobby. A niche hobby I might add.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 5, 2021)

Ratt Carry said:


> I mean sure, but if you're going on the tangent of wanting the fandom to be "taken seriously" it's kind of a vain gesture and not really the point of a hobby. A niche hobby I might add.



I mean it's not my fandom, but yeah even in the Sonic fandom I'd wish people would at least take us more seriously other than Chris. It's not really vain, a lot of good folk get mixed in with the bad often and I feel like it's unfair to those who are not the more fringes of a fandom. Then again, the Sonic fandom is more interactive and about roleplaying and making tournaments and fighting.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jul 5, 2021)

My friend's LSD trip came true.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 5, 2021)

Jackpot Raccuki said:


> My friend's LSD trip came true.



Slaanesh is involved with this, somehow.


----------



## Faustus (Jul 5, 2021)

I doubt GREATLY that this has anything to do with the Fandom or an attempt to cater to it. They've just had an idea about a dating show that follows the same basic concept of 'the Masked Singer' and gone looking for a common phrase to use as a title. They could have called it 'Star-Crossed Lovers Trek' and it would have been all Klingons. And I don't think they've thought it through. A lot of human communication relies on facial expression and those 'cutting edge' prosthetics are far too heavy. It would have made more sense to use animated YouTube avatars. At least those are designed to show emotion.


----------



## Kinguyakki (Jul 5, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I find this very counter-productive. Isn't the goal of furries to prove their legitimacy and to try to get people to accept them? This is just painting a big target on the fandom



I don't believe the fandom has that as a "goal."

In a lot of ways, the fandom, including Sonic and MLP and all the little niches and franchises that make up the furry fandom, has dug its own grave.  Individuals can howl all they want about the "unfair stereotypes" the public has of furries.  But, it's furries that have CREATED that stereotype by way of their own behavior at cons and online.  That's always what's going to get the attention of the media, before any of the "good" stuff, because the cringe is what makes people watch and point and laugh at those "weirdos who pretend to be animals and have sex in animal costumes."

This show is not about furries.  It's about people trying to find a date while hiding what they look like.


----------



## Faustus (Jul 5, 2021)

Kinguyakki said:


> This show is not about furries.  It's about people trying to find a date while hiding what they look like.


And I wouldn't be very surprised if they're not all pretty good-looking anyway underneath the prosthetics.


----------



## Raever (Jul 6, 2021)

Ratt Carry said:


> The fact that they bring it onto themselves so often might affirm that. But that's not at all what I was implying.
> 
> First of all, this...
> 
> ...



Yeah, I'm in agreement. 

If you [insert furry viewer here] think everything vaguely animal or anthro or whatever automatically constitutes as Furry or Furry Fandom then you're rather full of yourself. Just because there's a lot of art from The Lion King or Robin Hood or that fluffy dragon movie thing doesn't mean those movies were made with the Furry Fandom in mind. The same logic applies here. It's all made for the public's entertainment. XD



Faustus said:


> And I wouldn't be very surprised if they're not all pretty good-looking anyway underneath the prosthetics.



They wouldn't dream of having average or less than. That ruins the viewer's fantasy. I'm sure the contestants probably know whose who already for acting purposes.


----------



## Troj (Jul 6, 2021)

Faustus said:


> And I wouldn't be very surprised if they're not all pretty good-looking anyway underneath the prosthetics.



It's Hollywood, so that's a very safe bet! 

It's a shame, too, because I'd be much more interested in a show involving a diverse mix of people, including those with actual deformities.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 6, 2021)

Troj said:


> It's Hollywood, so that's a very safe bet!
> 
> It's a shame, too, because I'd be much more interested in a show involving a diverse mix of people, including those with actual deformities.



Someone would get triggered and cancel culture would ensue. Even if the show tries to uplift those people with deformities.


----------



## Troj (Jul 6, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Someone would get triggered and cancel culture would ensue. Even if the show tries to uplift those people with deformities.



Probably! I imagine a huge swath of people would either not care or be in favor of it, but one noisy minority would be butthurt about "SJW wokes" forcing them to watch "uggos," and another noisy minority would be pissy that the concept wasn't being implemented perfectly (i.e., the way _they'd_ do it in a vacuum).

(This is assuming that the hypothetical show actually sincerely_ tried_ to be uplifting or sensitive, and not just exploitative or crass, of course--in which case, of course people would be right to criticize it.)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 6, 2021)

Troj said:


> Probably! I imagine a huge swath of people would either not care or be in favor of it, but one noisy minority would be butthurt about "SJW wokes" forcing them to watch "uggos," and another noisy minority would be pissy that the concept wasn't being implemented perfectly (i.e., the way _they'd_ do it in a vacuum).



Honestly, there's plenty of shows with morons out there who can make us feel better about ourselves as we watch them. We shouldn't 'need' a show laughing at deformed people anyways. I myself prefer to laugh at idiocy and delusion, not something someone cannot help or change. That being said, I wouldn't want to go on any real life show anyways.


----------



## Kinguyakki (Jul 6, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Honestly, there's plenty of shows with morons out there who can make us feel better about ourselves as we watch them. We shouldn't 'need' a show laughing at deformed people anyways. I myself prefer to laugh at idiocy and delusion, not something someone cannot help or change. That being said, I wouldn't want to go on any real life show anyways.


We have daytime talk shows for that. Jerry Springer and Dr. Phil and Maury and whatever.  

The TV dating shows have all been shallow and trashy.

Now imagine being that contestant who is chosen by their partner and it's time for them to unmask and show their face. . .and their partner cringes.

Because you know it's going to happen.


----------



## CetaceanLover23 (Aug 1, 2021)

This show makes me want to stab my eyes out. lol


----------



## Outré (Oct 18, 2021)

I just started watching the show. I think the show is a great idea and I’m kind of having fun watching it but I don’t think it was executed in the best way. I’m worried it will become stale.

There’s something about the production and presentation of the show that I’m not in love with. It kind of feels like something that was produced by HGTV. And the host and presentation kind of reminds me of the price is right… so I kind of wish they would change that up a little bit. 

I think my main issue with the show is that every single person is exceptionally good looking, so there really isn’t any surprises. I think they should cast contestants without any consideration of the way they look. I think the show would be more interesting with a larger variety of people.

But with that said I’ve been enjoying it for the most part.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 18, 2021)

Dating shows are garbage but this weird shit upsetting furries is actually kind of funny.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 18, 2021)

Stay Fluft said:


> I just started watching the show. I think the show is a great idea and I’m kind of having fun watching it but I don’t think it was executed in the best way. I’m worried it will become stale.
> 
> There’s something about the production and presentation of the show that I’m not in love with. It kind of feels like something that was produced by HGTV. And the host and presentation kind of reminds me of the price is right… so I kind of wish they would change that up a little bit.
> 
> ...


I watched the first one and it was ok.  Not bad, not good, ok.  Liked the concept.  Then it got cringe.  Like you, yeah, amazingly attractive people, not people you would expect on the street.    Maybe because I skipped around for something to not look ar feel cringey so I missed someone.  And the voice over is just ridiculously god awful dad jokes, and not even good ones.

Costumes are well done.  Really liked them.

Dating: no authenticity felt.  It was like watching Katniss in Hunger Games.  SO BLAND. It amplified cringe to ugh.

As for furry references, the show is definitely using the fandom as a means to draw some viewership and make a buck.  I put it on par with CSI for actually understanding or taking time to understand the fandom: someone saw it on wiki, read a sentence, and thinks they got it nailed..  I think tangentially it may get people to become more informed, but most likely it's going to remain neutral and hope furry hate gets a few more people talking about it.  I don't think the show is going to last, but enh, it's Netflix so probably will hang on.


----------



## Troj (Oct 18, 2021)

This continues to be a solid show to have on in the background while multi-tasking or getting ready for bed. I actually liked a small handful of the contestants as people this time around---the sasquatch and tigress were particularly cute together, and seemed like people I might actually get along well with! I also felt bad for a sweet scarlet macaw who got rejected, and who mentioned he likes to make graphs. Otherwise, the dates are usually pretty boring, and the people are typically dull and unforgettable when compared to the contestants on, say, Love on the Spectrum.

What's disappointing and revealing is that almost nobody ever gets into character--and if they do, they don't stay there--and that they fundamentally see the masks as a barrier to full connection and self-expression, not an enhancement, extension, or complement. Furries, in contrast, see their fursonas and fursuits as extensions of themselves which allow them to connect with others and express themselves even more fully.

I think it would be interesting to allow the contestants on this show to design their masksonas, and I wonder if that would add some spice and life to the whole affair.


----------



## Outré (Oct 19, 2021)

So I’m on season two now. It seems like the people in season two are a little more average… and they just put like a shit load of make up on them


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 19, 2021)

Stay Fluft said:


> So I’m on season two now. It seems like the people in season two are a little more average… and they just put like a shit load of make up on them


Did it get better?


----------



## Outré (Oct 19, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Did it get better?


Haha. Not really. I’m not sure why I’m still watching it. I do think that some of the costumes are cool.. The host is still pretty cringy. Sometimes I have a tendency to get stuck on cringy stuff though.


----------



## Outré (Oct 20, 2021)

K… I found the secret to the show. If you have several drinks it’s a different experience.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 20, 2021)

Lol, could just mute it and make jp new words for what it beein said.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 20, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Lol, could just mute it and make jp new words for what it beein said.


A Rifftrax approach would make every dating reality show about a hundred times more interesting tbh


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 20, 2021)

I haven't seen a dating show that did not feel scripted, have worse lines than I could listen to at a bar, or have some of the most vapid people.  Shows like this are why I don't watch tv.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 20, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I haven't seen a dating show that did not feel scripted, have worse lines than I could listen to at a bar, or have some of the most vapid people.  Shows like this are why I don't watch tv.


Reality TV is pretty much anything but IMO and it's the worst thing to happen to entertainment recently


----------



## Outré (Oct 20, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I haven't seen a dating show that did not feel scripted, have worse lines than I could listen to at a bar, or have some of the most vapid people.  Shows like this are why I don't watch tv.


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Oct 21, 2021)

This show is _nightmare fuel_. Not to mention it completely goes against the message it's trying to send, but that's not the point of this thread.

It's not a furry dating show. Just shallow entertainment like any other reality show. Props to the makeup artists, though, because they do look like they put a lot of work into the costumes


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Oct 21, 2021)

I watched this, it's really creepy, but I liked it.


----------

